# Gentoo op een P266

## wimgriffioen

Vanmiddag ga ik Gentoo maar weer eens proberen op een P II 266Mhz en 48 MB Ram. Ik zit te denken aan een desktopje met Fluxbox, Windowmaker en XFce. Morgen hoop ik te zeggen hoe het gegaan is.

----------

## frocksii

de cpu is zeker geen probleem, ik heb een gentoo draaien op een P166MMX waar al die dingen ook op draaien. Er zit wel 96mb ram in. Maar dat loopt toch tamelijk vlot.

frocksii

----------

## wimgriffioen

Ik denk dat ik die bak morgen X en XFce laat emergen. Ik doe wel een stage drie want ik vind het teveel moeite om te zien dat het dan uiteindelijk misschien niet werkt. En uiteindelijk wil ik nog eens proberen om naast Gentoo ook maar zelf eens een distro te maken aan de hand van pocket linux guide.

----------

## ikke

P166 (geen MMX), 40Mb segfaulting RAM, 1.2Gb hier, ging goed met Flux, behalve Firefox. Gaim etc werkten naar behoren.

Beat you frocksii  :Wink: 

----------

## klavrynd

puur masochisme als je't mij vraagt  :Smile: 

----------

## frocksii

 *klavrynd wrote:*   

> puur masochisme als je't mij vraagt 

 

bwah  :Wink: 

des gewoon voor de sport. Voor mij is dat een over ander oude machine waar ik zo wat mee experimenteer.

60 uur voor een stage1 is wel een hele tijd  :Wink: 

frocksii

----------

## Q-collective

 *wimgriffioen wrote:*   

> Vanmiddag ga ik Gentoo maar weer eens proberen op een P II 266Mhz en 48 MB Ram. Ik zit te denken aan een desktopje met Fluxbox, Windowmaker en XFce. Morgen hoop ik te zeggen hoe het gegaan is.

 

Met 48M aan memory wordt het allemaal erg krap om xfce te gaan draaien, maar flux en windowmaker moet te doen zijn.

Veel succes  :Smile: 

----------

## wimgriffioen

Helaas, het is niet gelukt. Ik krijg tijdens het installeren steeds een out of memory error. Jammer. Nu draait er SlackWare 10.1 op en ik ga nu proberen om er Linux From Scratch op te draaien.

----------

## Q-collective

 *wimgriffioen wrote:*   

> Helaas, het is niet gelukt. Ik krijg tijdens het installeren steeds een out of memory error. 

 

Probeer eens wat meer swap space misschien? (512M is aan te raden bij de installatie)

----------

## frocksii

 *Q-collective wrote:*   

>  *wimgriffioen wrote:*   Helaas, het is niet gelukt. Ik krijg tijdens het installeren steeds een out of memory error.  
> 
> Probeer eens wat meer swap space misschien? (512M is aan te raden bij de installatie)

 

yep, ik heb dat ook eens gehad op mijn pentium 166 toen ik vergeten was mijn swap aan te zetten. Na 20 uur out of memory. Eerder pijnlijk, maar ja, om te spelen maakt dat allemaal niet veel uit

frocksii

----------

## toMeloos

Ik heb gentoo met xfce laten draaien op een P1 200 mmx met 64mb en op een P2 350 met 128mb en op die p2 ging dat heel erg goed. ook op het onderwerp van dit draadje zou xfce wel aardig moeten kunnen draaien maar dan moet er wel wat geheugen bij. mocht iemand aan je ook een snellere processor e.d. willen doneren dan zou ik daar geen nee tegen zeggen als ik jou was  :Wink: 

----------

## VeXocide

Dit is goed te doen, maar voor compilen kan ik je distcc aanraden, werkt niet met elke package maar met de meeste wel, en scheelt een HOOP tijd. Ook een beetje kalm aan met je use

----------

## Rainmaker

enlightenment + xfree op een p 233 met 32 mb ram (-4 mb voor de shared video kaart)

Werkt goed. Zelfs openoffice wil starten (duurt wel ongeveer 5 minuten LETTERLIJK)

----------

## Q-collective

 *Rainmaker wrote:*   

> Zelfs openoffice wil starten (duurt wel ongeveer 5 minuten LETTERLIJK)

 

Gebruik je toch koffice/abiword?  :Razz: 

----------

## Rainmaker

gaat niet, want ik moet echt goeie office integratie hebben... 90% van de documentjes die erop staan zijn .doc of .xls, en die moet ik ook kunnen schrijven...

----------

## tHeoo

 *VeXocide wrote:*   

> Dit is goed te doen, maar voor compilen kan ik je distcc aanraden, werkt niet met elke package maar met de meeste wel, en scheelt een HOOP tijd. Ook een beetje kalm aan met je use

 

Ik pak het altijd anders aan bij mijn vrouws pc (dell latitude pentium I 233 mhz met 128 mb). Ik maak een dir op mijn eigen laptop (athlon xp), untar daarin de stage, en bouw in die dir via chroot een compleet systeem (opletten dat je in make.conf de optimalisaties voor de pentium I aanzet en niet de athlon xp). Vervolgens maak ik de filesystemen aan op de latitude met een knoppix cd, pak het hele op de snelle laptop gemaakte filesysteem in in tar.bz2 files en sftp die naar de latitude mbv de knoppix cd die daarop draait. Op de goeie manier uitpakken, bootloader installeren, rebooten en voila, je hebt een compleet werkend systeem. Gaat veel sneller als compileren op de target machine.

----------

## coax

 *tHeoo wrote:*   

> Ik pak het altijd anders aan bij mijn vrouws pc (dell latitude pentium I 233 mhz met 128 mb). Ik maak een dir op mijn eigen laptop (athlon xp), untar daarin de stage, en bouw in die dir via chroot een compleet systeem (opletten dat je in make.conf de optimalisaties voor de pentium I aanzet en niet de athlon xp). Vervolgens maak ik de filesystemen aan op de latitude met een knoppix cd, pak het hele op de snelle laptop gemaakte filesysteem in in tar.bz2 files en sftp die naar de latitude mbv de knoppix cd die daarop draait. Op de goeie manier uitpakken, bootloader installeren, rebooten en voila, je hebt een compleet werkend systeem. Gaat veel sneller als compileren op de target machine.

 

Hmzzz, kon je dat niet wat eerder zeggen?  :Razz: 

----------

## ikke

 *tHeoo wrote:*   

>  *VeXocide wrote:*   Dit is goed te doen, maar voor compilen kan ik je distcc aanraden, werkt niet met elke package maar met de meeste wel, en scheelt een HOOP tijd. Ook een beetje kalm aan met je use 
> 
> Ik pak het altijd anders aan bij mijn vrouws pc (dell latitude pentium I 233 mhz met 128 mb). Ik maak een dir op mijn eigen laptop (athlon xp), untar daarin de stage, en bouw in die dir via chroot een compleet systeem (opletten dat je in make.conf de optimalisaties voor de pentium I aanzet en niet de athlon xp). Vervolgens maak ik de filesystemen aan op de latitude met een knoppix cd, pak het hele op de snelle laptop gemaakte filesysteem in in tar.bz2 files en sftp die naar de latitude mbv de knoppix cd die daarop draait. Op de goeie manier uitpakken, bootloader installeren, rebooten en voila, je hebt een compleet werkend systeem. Gaat veel sneller als compileren op de target machine.

 /me fluistert "rsync"

----------

## tHeoo

 *ikke wrote:*   

>  *tHeoo wrote:*    *VeXocide wrote:*   Dit is goed te doen, maar voor compilen kan ik je distcc aanraden, werkt niet met elke package maar met de meeste wel, en scheelt een HOOP tijd. Ook een beetje kalm aan met je use 
> 
> Ik pak het altijd anders aan bij mijn vrouws pc (dell latitude pentium I 233 mhz met 128 mb). Ik maak een dir op mijn eigen laptop (athlon xp), untar daarin de stage, en bouw in die dir via chroot een compleet systeem (opletten dat je in make.conf de optimalisaties voor de pentium I aanzet en niet de athlon xp). Vervolgens maak ik de filesystemen aan op de latitude met een knoppix cd, pak het hele op de snelle laptop gemaakte filesysteem in in tar.bz2 files en sftp die naar de latitude mbv de knoppix cd die daarop draait. Op de goeie manier uitpakken, bootloader installeren, rebooten en voila, je hebt een compleet werkend systeem. Gaat veel sneller als compileren op de target machine. /me fluistert "rsync"

 

Zoals je ziet: het kan altijd nog handiger. Ik gebruik bzipped tarballs omdat het versturen van een heel filesysteem over een 10 mb netwerkdraadtje toch nog wel wat tijd kost. Maar rsync zal ook wel gezippedte code aankunnen. Alleen kost me dat weer te veel tijd om helemaal uit te zoeken.

----------

## Parasietje

486 DX2 80Mhz met 48Mb ram.

Installatie wel gedaan op mijn grote bak, daarna schijf in de 486. Ik gebruikte hem als router, ging perfect!

Hij kon echter niet mee met de updates compilen, en squid was ook beetje teveel gevraagd. 486 nu op schroothoop, maar toch nog steeds in m'n hart  :Wink: 

----------

## coax

Nee maar met die rsync, daar zit wel iets in.

Gewoon een directory reserveren op je snelle computer voor heel het filesystem van de trage computer. En dan wanneer het nodig is, chrooten, emerge -u world, en daarna rsyncen...

Bestaat die wiki nog?

(hint)

----------

## Rainmaker

deze http://gentoo-wiki.com/MAN_rsync_1

maar die heb je ook lokaal met man rsync  :Smile: 

----------

## wimgriffioen

 *Q-collective wrote:*   

>  *wimgriffioen wrote:*   Helaas, het is niet gelukt. Ik krijg tijdens het installeren steeds een out of memory error.  
> 
> Probeer eens wat meer swap space misschien? (512M is aan te raden bij de installatie)

 

Nee, ik ga er nu niet meer aan beginnen. Ik heb nu Slackware 10.1 op mijn apparaat staan en laat dat lekker draaien.

----------

## jakamaka

 *wimgriffioen wrote:*   

>  *Q-collective wrote:*    *wimgriffioen wrote:*   Helaas, het is niet gelukt. Ik krijg tijdens het installeren steeds een out of memory error.  
> 
> Probeer eens wat meer swap space misschien? (512M is aan te raden bij de installatie) 
> 
> Nee, ik ga er nu niet meer aan beginnen. Ik heb nu Slackware 10.1 op mijn apparaat staan en laat dat lekker draaien.

 

Chicken !  :Laughing: 

----------

## shinadul

Voor wat betreft de compilatie-tijd bij trage machines:

Ik gebruik zelf Distcc, zelfs tijdens een stage-1 install en samen met mijn P4-3Ghz had ik binnen 4 uur een werkende stage-1 gentoo op een P133  :Wink: 

----------

## Parasietje

distcc is af te raden bij machines trager dan Pentium. Het voorverwerken van C-code duurt te lang. Het is beter om op die machines via een network filesystem te werken. Het neemt minder CPU power.

----------

